# Racism at Fox News



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 30, 2013)

Any bets on how long it takes the NAACP to condemn them?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGPbhXNOD9Q]Melissa Harris-Perry and MSNBC Panel Mock Mitt Romney's Black Grandson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 30, 2013)

Any bets on whether they can get even lower before the year is over?


----------



## Freewill (Dec 30, 2013)

Well what do you know, the liberal left will even call babies Uncle Tom.

MSNBC Panel?s Odd Reaction to Picture of Romney?s Black Adopted Grandson | Video | TheBlaze.com

I think this picture is great, Obeidallah added. It really sums up the diversity of the Republican party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person.







How long will blacks put up with being put down?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought 'the kids were off-limit.' I seem to recall MSNBC quoting Obama's slogan over and over.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 30, 2013)

Notice how Obama's babies are blacker than he is?


----------



## Amelia (Dec 30, 2013)

How low can they go?


----------



## Amelia (Dec 30, 2013)

I just took a little spin around the web and on CNN there was a guy suggesting that for the Romneys to include the black child in their family photo was exploitative.  Two of the CNN people got how disgusting the MSNBC group were being.  But one guy just wouldn't give an inch.  He said the panel wasn't being mean to the child, they were just using the child as a springboard to tell jokes about Mitt Romney and Republicans and that was entirely appropriate and he tried to turn it around and say that  Romney could be accused of using the black child himself. 

Apparently now that they have a black grandchild in the family they are supposed to stop their tradition of having family photos with the grandchildren surrounding Mitt and Ann  or accept being called exploitative if they want to continue the tradition.

Disgusting.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 30, 2013)

And Bill De Blasio gets elected for such shenanigans...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Notice how Obama's babies are blacker than he is?



No, never really cared.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2013)

Democrats are disgusting.  They bitch about racism and accuse every Republican or conservative of racism, yet they never miss an opportunity to exploit black people for political gain.  Any black person who even hints at having a conservative thought is immediately attacked in the most vile and racist way by the Democrats.  They really have a lot of nerve calling ANYONE a racist.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2013)

They are racists. And yet they think they are against it. But they aren't.

Its pretty pathetic.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2013)

Semi-negro President. Marries full negress. Begats semi-full negro babies. 

If that's not comedy material, I don't know what is...


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Semi-negro President. Marries full negress. Begats semi-full negro babies.
> 
> If that's not comedy material, I don't know what is...


What happens if you throw a white boy into the mix?  25% black?  Something like that?


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 31, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> They are racists. And yet they think they are against it. But they aren't.
> 
> Its pretty pathetic.




Racists and obvious hypocrites.

But their game is getting weaker as the pushback gets stronger.

Nice!  Keep it up, MSBNC!  And PLEASE don't apologize or fire anyone!

.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 31, 2013)

that was a sickening display from these people
But don't forget, their kind, liberals/progressives cares more about PEOPLE
that Station should be SHUNNED


----------



## manifold (Dec 31, 2013)

"Video has been removed by the user"

Shocker!


----------



## thanatos144 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just proves to liberals some people are more black then others.


----------



## thanatos144 (Dec 31, 2013)

Marc Lamont Hill: Romney Grandson Photo Was Exploitative To Begin With » The Right Scoop -

There this video has it.


----------



## Tank (Dec 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t02_8t_duB0]Melissa Harris-Perry MSNBC Panel Mocks Mitt Romney and Black Grandson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Dec 31, 2013)

Instead of this baby being adopted by the Romneys, I bet these liberal racists would have rather the baby been aborted


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> that was a sickening display from these people
> But don't forget, their kind, liberals/progressives cares more about PEOPLE
> that Station should be SHUNNED



O please stop with your sanctimonious bullshit.  What they said was wrong but there is racists post on this board every day and not a peep out of you.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 31, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > that was a sickening display from these people
> ...


mind your own self,  I'll mind mine talk about sanctimonious  jerk...man oh man


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 31, 2013)

shun that station folks
links and tweets at site

SNIP:
Melissa Harris-Perry tweets apology to Romney family


posted at 10:01 am on December 31, 2013 by Ed Morrissey





It didn&#8217;t take long for Melissa Harris-Perry to reconsider her attempt to ridicule Mitt Romney by using his black grandchild as a target during her segment on MSNBC yesterday. While some of her contributors attempted to defend the segment as fair game because the real target is Mitt Romney &#8212; who has retired from politics since the 2012 election, it should be noted &#8212; their salesmanship was singularly lacking, especially with former CNN reporter Roland Martin:





From the other side of the political spectrum, Sarah Palin blasted Harris-Perry and MSNBC in a Facebook post this morning:




> The LSM&#8217;s pursuit of &#8220;shock ratings&#8221; is unreal. Governor Mitt Romney ran for higher office with what I believe is a servant&#8217;s heart. He was saddled with some sup-par campaign tactics. That does not make him a bad person nor does it open his children or grandchildren to attacks over a year after the fact. This latest attack from the Left is despicable.
> 
> Leftist media hounds are not expressing an opinion with this attack; they are expressing a prejudice that would never be accepted if it came from anyone else but the lib media.
> 
> You really need a conscience, yellow journalists. May your 2014 New Year&#8217;s Resolution be to find one.



*And once again, one has to demand answers from MSNBC&#8217;s editors and producers. Clearly, this wasn&#8217;t an off-the-cuff segment, but a planned discussion centering on a black infant sitting on Mitt Romney&#8217;s lap. This is the best MSNBC can do with its time? Between this segment and the Joy Reid Christmas tree embarrassment (that one targeting Palin, who&#8217;s also not in office or running for one), the channel&#8217;s executives should be too ashamed to show their faces at the New Year&#8217;s Eve parties tonight. What&#8217;s next, finding something to make fun of Bob Dole?*

Anyway, Harris-Perry threw in the towel this morning:

ALL of it here
Melissa Harris-Perry tweets apology to Romney family « Hot Air


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 31, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> And once again, one has to demand answers from MSNBCs editors and producers. Clearly, this wasnt an off-the-cuff segment, but a planned discussion centering on a black infant sitting on Mitt Romneys lap.



And that is what I was saying when Martin Bashir was forced to resign.  He was clearly reading comments off a teleprompter.  That means others read the comments ahead of time and let them air. 

MSNBC's problem isn't their hosts...it's their producers who are not being held accountable at all.  They should apologize for Romney and Palin and Harris-Perry and Bashir.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> that was a sickening display from these people
> But don't forget, their kind, liberals/progressives cares more about PEOPLE
> that Station should be SHUNNED




Another thoughtless echo from the resident deranged parrot.  

As for the rest of the echo chamber, above, consider the definition of racism:

_the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, esp. so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races._

Only in your heart do you know if you are a racist.  And only by the words or actions can another tell if a person is a racist.

From the FBI:

_Hate CrimeOverview

Investigating hate crime is the number one priority of our Civil Rights Program. Why? Not only because hate crime has a devastating impact on families and communities, but also because groups that preach hatred and intolerance plant the seeds of terrorism here in our country.

Defining a Hate Crime

A hate crime is a traditional offense like murder, arson, or vandalism with an added element of bias. For the purposes of collecting statistics, Congress has defined a hate crime as a criminal offense against a person or property motivated in whole or in part by an offenders bias against a race, religion, disability, ethnic origin or sexual orientation. Hate itself is not a crimeand the FBI is mindful of protecting freedom of speech and other civil liberties._


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > that was a sickening display from these people
> ...




Nice Wry.  Quibbling over semantics and not commenting on what MHP did.

I agree that MHP is not a racist.  The word "racist" is over-used on  the right as well as on the left.  MHP is a race-hustler and a hater.  She should know better.  She is highly educated.  But she lazily falls back on cheap shots which she thinks qualify as cleverness.  Fits right in with MSNBC.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > that was a sickening display from these people
> ...



I accept the definition of racist.  Now, define bigot.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 31, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



that's all he has not just for me either
I finally put him on ignore couldn't stomach his hatful dribble about the people on the board


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Yep, MHP is not a racist.  I can't walk in the shoes of MHP nor do I believe she is a hater.  But only she knows, as I suggested above; one incident is hardly proof.  Her apology seems sincere, so why the big deal?  As you suggested and to which I agree the word "racist" is over-used and sadly (on this forum) incorrectly. "Quibbling over semantics" was not my intent; clarity was.

Maybe if more of us watched PBS or listened to NPR we could discern the difference between intelligence discussions and news as opposed to editorials.  Fox and MSNBC are the latter.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




It's not just one incident.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 31, 2013)

get a clue on that station people

Bashir a few weeks ago, this hateful display this week

and we see the long winded excuses coming out for it..zzz


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

MHP may be an equal opportunity offender.  She had a go at Oprah over the purse.  

I don't know her whole repertoire.  I don't watch MSNBC (or Fox) so I only hear about the stuff which makes waves in my sphere.   

MHP has made race-baiting waves before -- like with her long prepared piece which made "Obamacare" out to be the new n-word.   But as I googled to find that story, I also found some good things about her.

So


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 31, 2013)

And shockingly (not) Marc Hill doesn't think it is racist.
Let's imagine if the Obama's adopted a white child and this was Fox News and the people said what these clowns did. Holy Shit...there would be at least 25 threads on this forum right now, all of the other networks would be clamoring over each other at the grand opportunity to show "Fox News true colors"..we would be hearing for apology demands everywhere. 
But it is MSNBC, not Fox...nothing to see here.
Hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And shockingly (not) Marc Hill doesn't think it is racist.
> Let's imagine if the Obama's adopted a white child and this was Fox News and the people said what these clowns did. Holy Shit...there would be at least 25 threads on this forum right now, all of the other networks would be clamoring over each other at the grand opportunity to show "Fox News true colors"..we would be hearing for apology demands everywhere.
> But it is MSNBC, not Fox...nothing to see here.
> Hypocrisy at it's finest.




If Obama adopted a white child, Republicans wouldn't need to say anything.

MSNBC would have shows full of made-up comments in anticipation of what Republicans were going to say, and then lefties would pretend for years that Republicans actually said it.  Rush would probably feed the frenzy by making fun of what the left was saying and then the left would pretend it all started with him.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

What is "race baiting"?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 31, 2013)

Amelia said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And shockingly (not) Marc Hill doesn't think it is racist.
> ...



lol, you have them down to tee
they are pretty predictable..


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2013)

MSNBC should be ashamed

A mans family is off limits


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> What is "race baiting"?



Not surprising you would not know.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 31, 2013)

Racism to them is using an Obama mask for a comedy skit at a rodeo

but nothing racist about this lowlife woman making fun of a black child in a white family


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

I see, here is an example of race baiting, now I know what it means:

Dirty Tricks, South Carolina and John McCain | The Nation

From the link:

"Eight years ago this month, John McCain took the New Hampshire primary and was favored to win in South Carolina. Had he succeeded, he would likely have thwarted the presidential aspirations of George W. Bush and become the Republican nominee. But Bush strategist Karl Rove came to the rescue with a vicious smear tactic.

"Rove invented a uniquely injurious fiction for his operatives to circulate via a phony poll. Voters were asked, "Would you be more or less likely to vote for John McCain...if you knew he had fathered an illegitimate black child?" This was no random slur. McCain was at the time campaigning with his dark-skinned daughter, Bridget, adopted from Bangladesh."

So, I guess we can presume the State of South Carolina has a majority of racists, since painting with such a broad brush represent the 'truth' on this thread.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > What is "race baiting"?
> ...



And yet, you seem not to know.  I was moron baiting with the question, thanks for biting.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I see, here is an example of race baiting, now I know what it means:
> 
> Dirty Tricks, South Carolina and John McCain | The Nation
> 
> ...



de·flec·tion
noun \di-&#712;flek-sh&#601;n, d&#275;-\

: the act of changing or causing something to change direction


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Racism to them is using an Obama mask for a comedy skit at a rodeo
> 
> but nothing racist about this lowlife woman making fun of a black child in a white family



Don't presume to know what "them" believe.  I believe the mask episode a childish and disrespectful incident.  An 'intellectual' evident that would appeal to others like you.

All of us make dumb comments; you've made a career of making stupid ones.  Yet I don't call you a "lowlife women".


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> What is "race baiting"?




Ugh.  I said "baiting".  I meant "hustling".

I know what "baiting" means and I misused it.  I rarely make that mistake.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I see, here is an example of race baiting, now I know what it means:
> ...



Oh baloney.  It is simply a counterpoint to the hysteria posted above by the echo chamber.  To bad you're not smart enough to do the same.  But I do appreciate your bumping of my post, now others with better skills and better brains can take me on.  I really like to read a spin which justifies Karl Rove's tactic which is classic and evil.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

Actually, the "obamacare" equivalency to the "n-word" thing MHP did could qualify as race-baiting.  But that's such a specialized term that I prefer not to use it.   

A classic example of race baiting is saying in earshot of a black guy that black men are known to be violent -- a statement which would make most guys mad if you said it about them -- and thus you may provoke the black guy to stereotype-confirming violence.  That's race baiting.  And the left's race-hustling sometimes fits into that category  when  they essentially say  "let's make this racial even if it isn't and when we elicit hateful speech from white Republicans we can say, 'why are they so hostile when we talk about race if they aren't racist?'"

But I'll still try to stick with saying "race-hustling" instead of "race-baiting" to avoid confusion.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Wouldn't it be interesting if we did a search on comments made about the character of Trayvon Martin by those who are all hysterical about a comment by MHP?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 31, 2013)

*Thread title: Racism at Fox News*

So ... Melissa Harris-Perry and MSNBC panel are a Fox Noise show now?

Nobody tells me anything.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if we did a search on comments made about the character of Trayvon Martin by those who are all hysterical about a comment by MHP?




What point would you make with that search?

Part of the hateful talk about Trayvon Martin was reaction to media efforts to portray him as a cherubic child.   He was a troubled young man who was indeed on drugs at the time that Zimmerman called 911 and said he saw someone who looked like he was on drugs doing things which concerned him.   Pretending Martin was a small person who was overpowered by a hulking 28-year-old man and the media trying to paint Zimmerman as a racist caused backlash.  

It is possible that some of the loss of life in this country since that tragedy is attributable to the hyperbole on both sides.  Anger was generated for an agenda and for ratings.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 31, 2013)

.

Why in the world did MSNBC host apologize?

This is stuff she thinks.  She's hateful.  An apology is insincere and meant to cover her ass.

Let her talk, let her help us sink PC even MORE quickly.

.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 31, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be interesting if we did a search on comments made about the character of Trayvon Martin by those who are all hysterical about a comment by MHP?
> ...




good grief, he can't comment on this topic...deflects to an absolute nobody in our country who we wouldn't of ever heard of if it wasn't for Sharpton and Obama race hustling and his lapdog media like this Harris woman..these progressives are just down right ugly evil people


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

What did MHP mean by this?

"As black child born into large white Mormon family I feel familiarity w/ Romney family pic & never meant to suggest otherwise."

Is her family Mormon? I'm not familiar with her history.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I thought you stated promoting hate.  Well one couldn't promote that any finer than that video.  Nice, that ain't hatred in your eyes huh?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Nobody tells me anything.





Of course they do. Lots of people tell you lots of things and you obey. You will continue to obey for the rest of your life and there is nothing you can do about it. You will do as you're told whether you like it or not. Don't forget it.


----------



## thanatos144 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > that was a sickening display from these people
> ...



That there's a f****** lie.

tapatalk post


----------



## RoadVirus (Dec 31, 2013)

I see someone on MSNBC has been OD-ing on Stupid Pills again.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2013)

Stuff like that is what makes you the lowest rated cable news network.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 31, 2013)

At least one black child will be raised right  Shame on msnbc for doing this to a little child.


----------



## Plasmaball (Dec 31, 2013)

nobody said uncle tom.....
Anyways dont care, grow some thicker skin pussies.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 31, 2013)

SOMEBODY APOLOGIZED AT msnbc...ZZZZZ


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Dec 31, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Well what do you know, the liberal left will even call babies Uncle Tom.
> 
> MSNBC Panel?s Odd Reaction to Picture of Romney?s Black Adopted Grandson | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> ...



*What I find odd is the way all the boys are dressed the same and so are the girls.  Sort of like little Mormon uniforms.*


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 31, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> SOMEBODY APOLOGIZED AT msnbc...ZZZZZ



They have a vice president in charge of that.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I see, here is an example of race baiting, now I know what it means:
> 
> Dirty Tricks, South Carolina and John McCain | The Nation
> 
> ...



You can ASSUME that, but then it may be that they won't vote for someone who commits adultery.

Care to talk about the entire Obama campaign against Romney being nothing but an exercise in character assissination?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Marc Lamont Hill: Romney Grandson Photo Was Exploitative To Begin With » The Right Scoop -
> 
> There this video has it.


Marc Lamont Hill: Some would say maybe that its an exploitative picture that theyre exploiting the kid by hauling out this black person  He also said so to speak, that because of the black kid being involved in the picture, well it makes the picture somewhat of a* spectacle*...WOW!

Mark I think is a pure racist against white people, and an apologist for everything else that attacks white people. Just listen to him go.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be interesting if we did a search on comments made about the character of Trayvon Martin by those who are all hysterical about a comment by MHP?
> ...



Wow.  It's all about the media.  The media caused more deaths?  What probative evidence do you have to make your allegation less than absurd.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




I'll ask again.  What does the Martin-Zimmerman tragedy have to do with this topic?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 31, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > *Thread title: Racism at Fox News*
> ...



  ^^ Wacko.


----------



## BobPlumb (Dec 31, 2013)

I think both sides need to lighten up!  This video does illustrate the double standard of what is considered racist; however, I did not find the humor to be mean spirited.  Everyone seems to be hypersentive to race now days.....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 31, 2013)

Isn't this where conservatives en masse come to the defense of these MSNBC'ers,  the way they did Phil Robertson,

if only to prove that they have consistent principles?

lol, dream on.


----------



## whitehall (Dec 31, 2013)

The radical left managed to joke about Palin's Down's Syndrome baby and now they attack the former GOP presidential candidate for adopting a Black baby. The bigotry on the left is remarkable and the liberal media's compliance in the hate speech is disgusting.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like that kid will be raised in a family that will love him.
I guess that's grounds to make fun.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> nobody said uncle tom.....
> Anyways dont care, grow some thicker skin pussies.



Your partisan hackery is showing again.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Isn't this where conservatives en masse come to the defense of these MSNBC'ers,  the way they did Phil Robertson,
> 
> if only to prove that they have consistent principles?
> 
> lol, dream on.



Is someone calling for them to be fired? Did I miss that?


----------



## National Socialist (Dec 31, 2013)

Which one of his retarded sons adopted that thing? Jeez. Way to ruin a family by adopting some fashion statement like these retarded ass celebrities do.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





You'll obey and you'll like it.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 31, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> nobody said uncle tom.....
> Anyways dont care, grow some thicker skin pussies.



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  too funny. My gosh do you know the definition of Uncle Tom?  After all the term was invented by the liberal left.(I made that up)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

manifold said:


> "Video has been removed by the user"
> 
> Shocker!



I guess I deserve that for using MSNBC as a source.

Fortunately, this is the internet.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czMoPk9trqg]Melissa Harris Perry's MSNBC Panel Mocks Mitt Romney's Black Grandson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > that was a sickening display from these people
> ...



I haven't got the time, or energy, to follow all of them around the board.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 31, 2013)

whitehall said:


> The radical left managed to joke about Palin's Down's Syndrome baby and now they attack the former GOP presidential candidate for adopting a Black baby. The bigotry on the left is remarkable and the liberal media's compliance in the hate speech is disgusting.



You are aware that only the people who said these things, or voices support for what was said, own them, right?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > that was a sickening display from these people
> ...




If you look at the video and tell me that is not bigotry and/or racism you are the one with the problem.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Isn't this where conservatives en masse come to the defense of these MSNBC'ers,  the way they did Phil Robertson,
> 
> if only to prove that they have consistent principles?
> 
> lol, dream on.



Isn't this where liberals condemn them and call for a suspension or firing like they did with Phil Robertson? So far I have seen no post calling for either one from anyone from the right.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Her "apology" came with a hashtag which turned it into a papology.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And shockingly (not) Marc Hill doesn't think it is racist.
> Let's imagine if the Obama's adopted a white child and this was Fox News and the people said what these clowns did. Holy Shit...there would be at least 25 threads on this forum right now, all of the other networks would be clamoring over each other at the grand opportunity to show "Fox News true colors"..we would be hearing for apology demands everywhere.
> But it is MSNBC, not Fox...nothing to see here.
> Hypocrisy at it's finest.



And Perry would be leading the charge.

Which is exactly why I have a problem with the idiots that defend the clowns at MSNBC.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Which one of his retarded sons adopted that thing? Jeez. Way to ruin a family by adopting some fashion statement like these retarded ass celebrities do.



Thanks for proving that all the racists don't work at MSNBC.

Unless you do.


----------



## National Socialist (Dec 31, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of his retarded sons adopted that thing? Jeez. Way to ruin a family by adopting some fashion statement like these retarded ass celebrities do.
> ...



You didn't need my opinion on someone adopting a pet monkey to know I was a WACISSSS did you?  Nah don't work for MSNBC...they offering a job?  I would hijack a show and broadcast my own shit for however long I could.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> MSNBC should be ashamed
> 
> A mans family is off limits





'Nuff said.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 31, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this where conservatives en masse come to the defense of these MSNBC'ers,  the way they did Phil Robertson,
> ...



I never called for his firing so you're talking to the wrong person.  The MSNBC'ers went over the line.  They should all apologize,

unequivocally and unreservedly and with not a bit of weasel anywhere in sight.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 31, 2013)

lol, CNN has been hammering this story for the last half hour.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if we did a search on comments made about the character of Trayvon Martin by those who are all hysterical about a comment by MHP?



I started the thread, I dare you to do that right now with me.


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 31, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MSNBC should be ashamed
> ...



Funny how that didn't apply when Mitt's son was the first on the scene of an accident.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Pogo said:


> *Thread title: Racism at Fox News*
> 
> So ... Melissa Harris-Perry and MSNBC panel are a Fox Noise show now?
> 
> Nobody tells me anything.




Got you to look, didn't it?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, one of many on the far side of the fringe.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 31, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > *Thread title: Racism at Fox News*
> ...



Sure did.  I was all set to come in and defend Fox.  Now I got nothin' to do.

Phooey.

I should have put the title together with the creator.  Remember that old chestnut "What the Fuck is Wrong With the Left?"  That was a classic PWI.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be interesting if we did a search on comments made about the character of Trayvon Martin by those who are all hysterical about a comment by MHP?
> ...



I'm sorry.  You need to double-dog dare me, but only after you've put the cork back in the bottle.  BTW, my comment was not focused on you Dr. Paranoid, it was on all the bullshit spread about the victim by those on the far right (I guess being on the far right is what caused you to become paranoid).


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Feeling persecuted again?

I'm not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2013)

Perry should be fired.  No ifs ands or buts.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



And as I pointed out no one from the right had called for anyone at MSNBC to be fired when I responded to your post to be clear I never said you did call for his firing or suspension I said liberals in the same way you used the word conservatives. Have those on the right commented on the stupidity of the MSNBC  people yes but the MSNBC people have a right to say to stupid things without threat of suspension or firing as well.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Not at all, have another drink the world might come into focus.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Well what do you know, the liberal left will even call babies Uncle Tom.
> 
> MSNBC Panel?s Odd Reaction to Picture of Romney?s Black Adopted Grandson | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> ...





Sadly, it's no surprise. Liberals are always at least as racist as anyone else, and the history of the democrat party is an endless rap sheet of race-related crimes. This stupid, offensive talk is mild by liberal-democrat standards.


----------



## Vox (Dec 31, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of his retarded sons adopted that thing? Jeez. Way to ruin a family by adopting some fashion statement like these retarded ass celebrities do.
> ...



but all are leftard socialists.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 31, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Well what do you know, the liberal left will even call babies Uncle Tom.
> ...



Way to be a total jackass ignoramus (as per your namesake). Mormons don't wear uniforms, poser.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 31, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sadly, it's no surprise. Liberals are always at least as racist as anyone else, and the history of the democrat party is an endless rap sheet of race-related crimes. This stupid, offensive talk is mild by liberal-democrat standards.



Mild? Maybe for arguments sake. But Democrats are the most racist and bigoted people in the USA. And as they're in control, it's no wonder that racism is more rampant than it has been for a century.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> nobody said uncle tom.....
> Anyways dont care, grow some thicker skin pussies.



The morons at msnbc just need to GROW up..  Wasnt ever a news story..  It was a punching bag..  Chosen by a party more obssessed by race than the german national socialists...


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, Romney was pretty clear during his campaign last summer regarding his uncensored disdain for poor people and minorities.  Now there's suddenly a picture of an adopted Black child in a sea of White Romneys?

Maybe he's had a change of heart, who knows.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 31, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Well, Romney was pretty clear during his campaign last summer regarding his uncensored disdain for poor people and minorities.  Now there's suddenly a picture of an adopted Black child in a sea of White Romneys?
> 
> Maybe he's had a change of heart, who knows.



That's rather idiotic. Romney never hated anyone based upon wealth and race. You're just drinking up that Kool-aid aren't you? 

And you think that one of Romney's children adopted a black baby so that he could score political points post election? Does that not seem moronic to you? Children are a lifetime commitment and the adoption was nothing less than an act of love.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 31, 2013)

Addendum: Ironic that Romney's loins take care of black people more than Obama ever has.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 31, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Perry should be fired.  No ifs ands or buts.



lol, she should be fired for what she did on her show Saturday - a simulated twerking move with her enormous butt.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, it's no surprise. Liberals are always at least as racist as anyone else, and the history of the democrat party is an endless rap sheet of race-related crimes. This stupid, offensive talk is mild by liberal-democrat standards.
> ...




Um...did you read my post when you quoted it?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 31, 2013)

Firing Perry would be just as wrong was suspending Robertson.

Now a case for horse-whipping might be made......but certainly not by her employer.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Well, Romney was pretty clear during his campaign last summer regarding his uncensored disdain for poor people and minorities.  .




That's an outright lie.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 31, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Addendum: Ironic that Romney's loins take care of black people more than Obama ever has.



That probably could have been phrased differently...


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 31, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Addendum: Ironic that Romney's loins take care of black people more than Obama ever has.
> ...



Differently, perhaps.

Better?  no


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 31, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



loins
1. the part of the body on both sides of the spine between the lowest (false) ribs and the hipbones.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 31, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Um, like, um, yea.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 31, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Yup, Romney's loins most certainly do more than the negative value that Obama is. 

*loynes


----------



## FJO (Dec 31, 2013)

Democrats prefer abortion.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Dec 31, 2013)

It's not the on-air talent I question. They seem to be more emotional than intellectual and they often deride people they disagree with by using race and sex as a battle axe. What is wrong is that the on-air talent is being allowed it's on-air ignorance by the producers of the show.  The producer that allowed Bashir's segment on defecation should be the one who is publicly  maligned. Not the puppet. Until the producers at MSNBC are held accountable, this sort of hateful ignorance will continue.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 31, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Well what do you know, the liberal left will even call babies Uncle Tom.
> ...



What I find odd is the way you don't shut the fuck up and know when to back down. You just don't go attacking a man's grandson, even if he is black. Wait, I thought you liked black people? Are you perchance, racist?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 31, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Well, Romney was pretty clear during his campaign last summer regarding his uncensored disdain for poor people and minorities.  Now there's suddenly a picture of an adopted Black child in a sea of White Romneys?
> 
> Maybe he's had a change of heart, who knows.



If you had a heart, you'd kindly show a little bit of it. Maybe if you weren't racist you would.

(And that folks is how you play the race card.  Properly.)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Well, Romney was pretty clear during his campaign last summer regarding his uncensored disdain for poor people and minorities.  Now there's suddenly a picture of an adopted Black child in a sea of White Romneys?
> 
> Maybe he's had a change of heart, who knows.



It is amazing how many people that post on this board live in alternate universes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 31, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Romney was pretty clear during his campaign last summer regarding his uncensored disdain for poor people and minorities.  Now there's suddenly a picture of an adopted Black child in a sea of White Romneys?
> ...



She's having trouble with _that_ universe too.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 31, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I am not the one that thinks people on a message board are obsessed with my opinion.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 31, 2013)

Racism continues to be one of the biggest social problems in the world. And when you consider what it is people are objecting to when we decry them as being racist, it's much as how young children in school single out anyone who stands out as different. A racist isn't saying some culture's practices is stupid, they're actually saying people who just look different are inferior to them. That's what schoolchildren do.


----------



## KingOfCars (Dec 31, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Romney was pretty clear during his campaign last summer regarding his uncensored disdain for poor people and minorities.  .
> ...



She's a flaming liberal.  Would you expect any less?


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope everyone has a Happy and Safe New Year!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2014)

Matthew said:


> At least one black child will be raised right  Shame on msnbc for doing this to a little child.



Um, this poor kid is going to be raised in a Cult that teaches that Black Skin is a curse from God.

Utah has one of the highest teen suicide rates in the country and is the top state in the prescription of anti-depresents.  

Truly, this kid would be better off being raised by feral wolves than Mormons.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Well what do you know, the liberal left will even call babies Uncle Tom.
> ...



Holy Shit, you're right.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2014)

whitehall said:


> The radical left managed to joke about Palin's Down's Syndrome baby and now they attack the former GOP presidential candidate for adopting a Black baby. The bigotry on the left is remarkable and the liberal media's compliance in the hate speech is disgusting.



Can you please point out where anyone on the left actually made fun of Palin's kid? 

Thanks.

PS - It has to be someone we've heard of.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Perry should be fired.  No ifs ands or buts.



Why, she isn't the one who said something, one of her panelists did.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 1, 2014)

At least romeny gives a damn unlike 3/4th of black fathers. Should give the kid a running chance at becoming something in life.

Not even getting into the MONEY!


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 1, 2014)

Can you believe there are morons that proudly declare themselves an American national socialist?


----------



## Wildman (Jan 1, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of his retarded sons adopted that thing? Jeez. Way to ruin a family by adopting some fashion statement like these retarded ass celebrities do.
> ...



*actually they do NOT work any where, 98% of racists are born from the demoncRAT party, the party that encourages dependence *


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 1, 2014)

hunarcy said:


> I hope everyone has a Happy and Safe New Year!



I would but I am at work 

tapatalk post


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZEtVtY6nuA]MSNBC Panel Makes Fun of Mitt Romney Family Photo With Black Grandchild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2014)

What in the hell does this have to do with FoxNews?

Just another way to attack the truly "Fair and Balanced"?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 1, 2014)

longknife said:


> What in the hell does this have to do with FoxNews?
> 
> Just another way to attack the truly "Fair and Balanced"?



He got all the libs to watch the video. 

tapatalk post


----------



## NLT (Jan 1, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> MSNBC should be ashamed
> 
> A mans family is off limits



So is a womans. (Palin?)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > At least one black child will be raised right  Shame on msnbc for doing this to a little child.
> ...



Funny how you believe all sorts of things that are patently false, yet think I am crazy because I believe something that you cannot prove is false.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Holy shit, another example of JoeB believing what someone else sees instead of seeing with his own eyes.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The radical left managed to joke about Palin's Down's Syndrome baby and now they attack the former GOP presidential candidate for adopting a Black baby. The bigotry on the left is remarkable and the liberal media's compliance in the hate speech is disgusting.
> ...



Let me guess, even if someone points out Obama doing it you will say that a) that isn't a person from the left, and b) you never heard of him even if he was.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > What in the hell does this have to do with FoxNews?
> ...



Uh.... no.  He didn't.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



outside of the one girl in the back they are...Why would you even contest what they are wearing? that bored?


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Any bets on how long it takes the NAACP to condemn them?
> 
> Melissa Harris-Perry and MSNBC Panel Mock Mitt Romney's Black Grandson - YouTube



thats not racism no matter how hard you squeeze your ass cheeks together.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Amelia said:


> I just took a little spin around the web and on CNN there was a guy suggesting that for the Romneys to include the black child in their family photo was exploitative.  Two of the CNN people got how disgusting the MSNBC group were being.  But one guy just wouldn't give an inch.  He said the panel wasn't being mean to the child, they were just using the child as a springboard to tell jokes about Mitt Romney and Republicans and that was entirely appropriate and he tried to turn it around and say that  Romney could be accused of using the black child himself.
> 
> Apparently now that they have a black grandchild in the family they are supposed to stop their tradition of having family photos with the grandchildren surrounding Mitt and Ann  or accept being called exploitative if they want to continue the tradition.
> 
> Disgusting.



your fake outrage is awesome!


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



no..


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I think he just has to contradict people... it's his nature.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



true...i would have phrased it that way, but i just didnt. He likes to play devils advocate and attempt to find the one angle he can argue for pages. 

The fact they are all wearing the same clothes really isnt a bad thing, just well different i guess. Shrug to each their own.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 1, 2014)

Surprised they didn't pull out that Romney binders full of women line.
Sharpton still does.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 1, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Am I confused, or is Mrs Romney sitting there wearing slacks that match her husband's, and a blouse, while all the girls are wearing skirts? Maybe I need to get my eyes checked, or, just a thought, maybe you should open yours.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



And yours is to point at shit and call it cake.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 1, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Any bets on how long it takes the NAACP to condemn them?
> ...



Of course it isn't, because blacks can't be racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...





That would make joey a cakehead.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



so your a racist towards cake


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



sure they can, but this wasnt it...


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 1, 2014)

longknife said:


> What in the hell does this have to do with FoxNews?
> 
> Just another way to attack the truly "Fair and Balanced"?



I think he was pointing out the irony of the lack of reaction by the Left, when it would have been a big issue had it been on Fox.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...





Of course it was.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

no it wasnt. but keep wishing it was.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Typical 'liberal' apologist-hypocrite.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



DO NOT edit other people's posts. 
You've been warned before.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Typical 'liberal' apologist-hypocrite.



no


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...




I didn't. Mind your own business. And no, I don't want any PMs from you about it.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



you did....stop lying.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> you did....stop lying.





I did stop lying? I never started!


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > you did....stop lying.
> ...



you edited my post when you quoted it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 1, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No, I am a bigot, I prefer cake to shit.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



"Mind you own business" ??  With _*your *_history you said this??  

I'll PM you when I decide to grace you with discretion.  For the moment it's here for all to see.  Your edit is in bold, liar.  And you've been caught at this before.

Report him, Plasma.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



well at least you like cake.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


i did...someone or he edited it.....


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...




No, I didn't. All your own words. Just _as it was written_.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> "Mind you own business" ??  With _*your *_history you said this??





No, I said "Mind your own business." But then, unlike you I actually know how to write in proper English.


I'll forgive you for misquoting me...this time.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I'll PM you when I decide to grace you with discretion.





No, you won't. You'll do as you're told.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Punk is a pathological liar.  You put the evidence right on the page in a bold font and he sticks his head up his ass and declares there's nothing to see in there.

Kind of amusing in a clownish way.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Your ignorance is amusing, but you're too stupid to appreciate the jocularity.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yeah I see where you mean.  That would be a moderator; if the liar himself had edited it (and he wouldn't because he's obtuse), we'd see an "edited by" line.  It survives in two posts of mine where I quoted it.

And in spite of that the dishonest fuckbag will sit there wallowing in denial and try to pull everybody else in there with him.

Pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2014)

Are you still upset about being told what to do? You really need to work past this arrested development issue you've got going on.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 2, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Do I need to get a mod in here to prove you are a liar..


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 2, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...




Do you need to get a tissue to deal with all your crying? I correctly quoted your exact words _as  written_. I didn't change their form or meaning in any way.

Find something else to whine about.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



We already proved that, not that it's news.

Now he's walking it back from "I didn't edit" to "I didn't change meaning".
The life of a weasel wordsmith.  If you can call it a life.... SMH


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 2, 2014)

As it was written.


----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2014)

What am I not surprised that, once again, the trolls have taken over and totally ignored the basis of the OP? A stupid, racist lefty makes a slur because a good man and woman have children who care that a baby has a home regardless of its race. And, the other lefties pile on to try to defend the ignorant remark.

Sigh.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 2, 2014)

Liberals can be quite shameless in their hypocrisy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2014)

longknife said:


> What am I not surprised that, once again, the trolls have taken over and totally ignored the basis of the OP? A stupid, racist lefty makes a slur because a good man and woman have children who care that a baby has a home regardless of its race. And, the other lefties pile on to try to defend the ignorant remark.
> 
> Sigh.



I guess my thought on it is that I wonder what poor woman was bullied into giving up her child by Mormon Social Services to get the Romney a token baby.  

The Mormons have some bizarre belief about having bigger families being more likely to get you a nicer planet to rule in the Celestial Heaven, so they often use social services to pry kids out of troubled homes.


----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > What am I not surprised that, once again, the trolls have taken over and totally ignored the basis of the OP? A stupid, racist lefty makes a slur because a good man and woman have children who care that a baby has a home regardless of its race. And, the other lefties pile on to try to defend the ignorant remark.
> ...



You are one of the most ignorant and bigoted posters on this forum. Comments like the above are inexcusable and an perfect example of liberal thought patterns. You must have a life filled with anger and I truly feel sorry for you.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > What am I not surprised that, once again, the trolls have taken over and totally ignored the basis of the OP? A stupid, racist lefty makes a slur because a good man and woman have children who care that a baby has a home regardless of its race. And, the other lefties pile on to try to defend the ignorant remark.
> ...



what a bitter human being and just ugly some of stuff you say
horrible you would talk about the child having a good home in that way just because you hate Romney, his wealth and his religion


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 2, 2014)

Liberals hate all religions except for islam and global warming. Liberals accept islam because the followers are often as anti american and as violent as the far left is. Also, liberals worship at the alter of global warming "science" because the cure for global warming is MORE government (i.e. less religion). The same liberals who hate mormonism gives preachers like Jeremiah Wright a pass because he is also anti american. "God damn America" is just one of many quotes from Wright disparaging the United States. Just remember, liberalism is simply a form of anger looking for a cause. It is a pathology that exists outside the restraints of self reflection and common sense. This is how liberals can scream against racism while being racist. This is how liberals can defend the poor while creating more poor. This is how liberals can promote tolerance by being intolerant of others. There is no sense of irony or hypocrisy in a liberal mind because the end always justifies the means. This is how we can have a president who lies about being able to keep your own doctor and insurance plan. The lies are alway for your own good.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

longknife said:


> What am I not surprised that, once again, the trolls have taken over and totally ignored the basis of the OP? A stupid, racist lefty makes a slur because a good man and woman have children who care that a baby has a home regardless of its race. And, the other lefties pile on to try to defend the ignorant remark.
> 
> Sigh.



The OP is "Racism at Fox News"

-- what did you expect?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 2, 2014)

I do believe the use of "stupid, racist lefty" goes beyond simply stating the obvious.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Liberals hate all religions except for islam and global warming. Liberals accept islam because the followers are often as anti american and as violent as the far left is. Also, liberals worship at the alter of global warming "science" because the cure for global warming is MORE government (i.e. less religion). The same liberals who hate mormonism gives preachers like Jeremiah Wright a pass because he is also anti american. "God damn America" is just one of many quotes from Wright disparaging the United States. Just remember, liberalism is simply a form of anger looking for a cause. It is a pathology that exists outside the restraints of self reflection and common sense. This is how liberals can scream against racism while being racist. This is how liberals can defend the poor while creating more poor. This is how liberals can promote tolerance by being intolerant of others. There is no sense of irony or hypocrisy in a liberal mind because the end always justifies the means. This is how we can have a president who lies about being able to keep your own doctor and insurance plan. The lies are alway for your own good.



Mein Gott, babyeater, you should have stayed with your previous edit.  This one's insane.  I don't think you have the foggiest idea what Liberalism is.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 2, 2014)

longknife said:


> What am I not surprised that, once again, the trolls have taken over and totally ignored the basis of the OP? A stupid, racist lefty makes a slur because a good man and woman have children who care that a baby has a home regardless of its race. And, the other lefties pile on to try to defend the ignorant remark.
> 
> Sigh.



All of the racist remarks made about Obama and you have the nerve to complain?  You and Fox news especially.  Romney is an asshole and has said some very stupid things about the 47 percenters, people in poverty and other issues.  It only follows people would question this photo opp.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 2, 2014)

Those horrible Romneys and their evil family tradition  ...


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 2, 2014)

that middle one with the orange looks fake


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Those horrible Romneys and their evil family tradition  ...



What's actually scary about that is all those matching shirts and dresses.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Several points. 

1) Romney's wealth was gained by putting THOUSANDS of working people out of jobs and destroying countless families.  

2) Romney's religion was started by a con-artist who married 34 women, some as young as 14.  Oh, yeah, and they think dark skin is a curse from God and they are going to rule their own planets in the afterlife. 

3) Utah has the 5th highest teen suicide rate in the country, and the highest prescription levels for anti-depressents.  Even without the racial problems, that kid's going to have some serious problems.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Liberals hate all religions except for islam and global warming. Liberals accept islam because the followers are often as anti american and as violent as the far left is. Also, liberals worship at the alter of global warming "science" because the cure for global warming is MORE government (i.e. less religion).



God, this is batshittery on an epic level. 

Global warming is NOT a religion. Global warming is accepted scientitific fact by 95% of scientists who study this issue.  




> The same liberals who hate mormonism gives preachers like Jeremiah Wright a pass because he is also anti american. "God damn America" is just one of many quotes from Wright disparaging the United States.



I'm not sure what kind of "pass" you think Wright (who let's not forget was also a highly decorated veteran in Vietnam) got, exactly. He said some goofy things, Obama denounced them.  Bush never denounced the equally batshit things said by Falwell and Pat Robertson about 9/11.  




JohnL.Burke said:


> Just remember, liberalism is simply a form of anger looking for a cause. It is a pathology that exists outside the restraints of self reflection and common sense. This is how liberals can scream against racism while being racist. This is how liberals can defend the poor while creating more poor. This is how liberals can promote tolerance by being intolerant of others. There is no sense of irony or hypocrisy in a liberal mind because the end always justifies the means. This is how we can have a president who lies about being able to keep your own doctor and insurance plan. The lies are alway for your own good.



Yawn, guy, I was probably as right wing as you six years ago. 

Until I realized the Conservative Movement didn't have my back, it had my boss's back when he illegally fired me after I got sick.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 2, 2014)

So reporting on the knock out game being mostly committed by blacks = racism.

Within my world that = reality. A serious problem that society must focus on...I find it sad how some people can run away from things.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 2, 2014)

Why does anyone care that perpetually offended PC weenies of the right are lying about liberals again? That's dog-bites-man news. 

Modern American conservatives are the biggest whinyasstittybabies to ever exist on this planet. They're always seeking reasons to have a tantrum about something. Look at this thread. Don't cater to it. Just lay them down in the crib, close the door and let them cry it out. The tough love will do them good.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



One point.


Joeb131 is a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Well what do you know, the liberal left will even call babies Uncle Tom.
> 
> MSNBC Panel?s Odd Reaction to Picture of Romney?s Black Adopted Grandson | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> ...



Shouldn't have mentioned the black kid and simply said the boys on bottom row, farthest left, and 3rd from left look strikingly like the kids from "Villiage of the Damned" (1995)


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Well what do you know, the liberal left will even call babies Uncle Tom.
> ...



Seriously, what is UP with that lockstep color coding? Can they not tell their own boys from their own girls?


----------



## Amelia (Jan 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...




I haven't yet seen anyone ask why Kieran is in pink.  That's what has surprised me.


----------



## Zona (Jan 2, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Any bets on whether they can get even lower before the year is over?



They werent making fun of the child, they were making fun of the GOP. Raisin in a bowl of milk.  Sorry.  They are the party of non inclusiveness.


----------



## Zona (Jan 2, 2014)

Perhaps it was a knock at Romney and Mormonism.  There is NO way he could have adopted that child pre 1978.  Just saying.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 2, 2014)

"I haven't yet seen anyone ask why Kieran is in pink. That's what has surprised me."

Woman above Romney's in blue, maybe it was for symmetry?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 2, 2014)

By global warming "science" I was referring to MAN MADE global warming "science" and the draconian guidance the left always suggests as a cure. I should have been more clear.
 In terms of Jeremiah Wright. Jeremiah Wright was Obama's pastor for twenty years period, end of story (as Obama would say).


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Seriously, what is UP with that lockstep color coding? Can they not tell their own boys from their own girls?






What the hell do you care? Mind your own business.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > What am I not surprised that, once again, the trolls have taken over and totally ignored the basis of the OP? A stupid, racist lefty makes a slur because a good man and woman have children who care that a baby has a home regardless of its race. And, the other lefties pile on to try to defend the ignorant remark.
> ...


You are pure poison sometimes do you no that ? I think everyone see's this in you, but you don't care what people see in you, and that is a shame really. What drives people like you is what I'm curious about sometimes, but then again I bet many know the condition in which you have, but you won't allow anyone to get through to you, and this is because of that thick barrier you have created around you in life, and I think it is out of a rebellion you have had over many things that have happened in your life over time.  Their goal would be to try and help you find out for yourself what your problems are really, but I think you know all to well what your problem's are, and you know all to well how you got such problems in life, but instead of you getting help for yourself, you decide to spread your vitriol and poison onto others by way of this internet. (Sad)

Funny thing is, is that you don't appear to have a huge fan base out here, and that I think ought to send some flags up for you, but yet you ignore that in life also. Get some help maybe, and lets just say that we are still all hopeful for you.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 2, 2014)

Zona said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Any bets on whether they can get even lower before the year is over?
> ...



And  yet, there is the child being included.  Perhaps the problem is not the Romney family and is, instead, the bigots who can't believe they'd adopt a black child and give it *horrors* a better life than they feel a black child deserves.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, what is UP with that lockstep color coding? Can they not tell their own boys from their own girls?
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Who's Kieran?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2014)

Zona said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Any bets on whether they can get even lower before the year is over?
> ...


A raisin in a bowel of milk eh ? Man that is a racist statement if there ever was one in the context of what you have spoken here. WOW!

Funny thing is, is that raisins and milk go very well together, and especially if you add in some flakes, but just not a flake like yourself I'm just sayin. LOL


----------



## Amelia (Jan 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




the baby we've been talking about


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2014)

hunarcy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Interesting perspective.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2014)

Zona said:


> Perhaps it was a knock at Romney and Mormonism.  There is NO way he could have adopted that child pre 1978.  Just saying.


Why, is it because you feel that the black culture/community was so very strong back then (i.e. way on stronger than they are now in a united way), and so they wouldn't have allowed *whitey *to adopt a baby who was black, and especially in the numbers that we are seeing more and more of today, and beyond this date in which you have listed ?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It's not racist to simply observe someone's color.  It's racist to conclude that that color makes them inferior (or superior).  Lighten up.

I can't agree raisins and cereal go together.  I love the latter and hate the former.  Soon as they make me emperor, raisins will be illegal.

So --- Kieran is a boy then?  Strange name for a boy... obviously I haven't been paying attention to that part.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 2, 2014)

Guess it could be a girl's name too, but when I hear "Kieran", I think of Kieran Culkin, Macaulay's brother.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Guess it could be a girl's name too, but when I hear "Kieran", I think of Kieran Culkin, Macaulay's brother.



Didn't know that.  To me it sounds like "Karen".  I think I've only met one person with the name and it was a she.

I guess it's better than "Plaxico".  Nobody's ever topped that one.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Zona (Jan 2, 2014)

hunarcy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Wow.  Mirror.


----------



## Mojo2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Uh, am I missing the joke here?

The thread title suggests racism at FNC, but the only evidence I saw of racism comes from MSNBC.

WTF???


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





Another fucking shameless liberal hypocrite.   What a surprise.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 3, 2014)

Zona said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Nope, just an observation of how warped your hatred of the Right has made you.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 3, 2014)

hunarcy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Racists like Zona would rather see blacks remain mired in poverty and despair than to see a white family give them a future.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 3, 2014)

S.J. said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Apparently so, and that's a shame.  A greater shame is that Zona would expect to be described as tolerant and accepting.  It is to laugh!


----------



## Tank (Jan 3, 2014)

People like Zona would rather see a abortion then a adoption by the Romney's


----------



## Politico (Jan 3, 2014)

And you would just like that black baby gone.

Video removed by user. What the hell does this have to do with Fox again?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> By global warming "science" I was referring to MAN MADE global warming "science" and the draconian guidance the left always suggests as a cure. I should have been more clear.
> In terms of Jeremiah Wright. Jeremiah Wright was Obama's pastor for twenty years period, end of story (as Obama would say).



Again, 95% of Climate Scientists believe in AGW.  They are the experts, and they know more about climate than you or I do. 

You know, even if you ignore the science, a lot of those "Draconian" measures should be things you'd support, because they'd reduce our dependence on foreign oil, limit the amount of money going to various bad guys around the world, and lower our trade deficits.  We might even boost our own economy by developing the next big thing. 

But that would be ignoring the fact that most "Conservatives" are tools of big industry, whether they know it or not. 

As for Wright, I just can't get worked up over what he said (God let 9/11 happen because of the sins of colonialism) being any less silly than Pat Robertson claiming that 9/11 happened because God was all upset about the gays and the witches.  

When you believe you are talking to an imaginary sky fairy, you tend to say all sorts of ridiculous shit.  

Also, I don't think he was that far off the mark.  We've been sticking our dicks in the Middle East Hornet's nest for 50 years now, and we are acting all surprised when we get stung?  

Just remember, when Bin Laden was killing Russians trying to teach Afghan girls how to read, he was a "Freedom Fighter". (Ronald Reagan said so!) When he was killing rich yuppies in NYC, he was a "Terrorist".  Make sure to get your terms right.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > By global warming "science" I was referring to MAN MADE global warming "science" and the draconian guidance the left always suggests as a cure. I should have been more clear.
> ...



Are you justifying Bin Laden in this post, in the killing of Americans by what you have written above ? WOW! Those *Rich yuppies in NYC *, well they need to die maybe according to you ? Maybe those men in black need to swing by and have a little talk with you for a while, I'm just sayin.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Nope, not justifying or condemning it.   I just look at it with emotional detachment.  

We knew the Jihadists were fucking crazy in the 1980's.  We armed them anyway. We called them "Freedom fighters".  And we all patted ourselves on the back when the USSR broke apart for reasons completely unrelated to what we doing and took the credit.  

What we should have realized is that these Jihadists didn't just hate "Communism", they hated all modernity.  And then we acted all surprised when they turned on us.  Really?  

Maybe, here's a crazy idea.  We get the hell out of that part of the world and stop taking sides in their fights.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 3, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



You pumped the text up that big, and STILL didn't get the meaning?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > By global warming "science" I was referring to MAN MADE global warming "science" and the draconian guidance the left always suggests as a cure. I should have been more clear.
> ...



 Obviously, 97% of scientists don't believe in AGW. I tend to let this cocktail party talking point slide because it's already been debunked more often than not. 97% of scientists WHO BOTHERED ANSWERING A SURVEY believe in AGW. Of course, out of the vast minority of scientists who bothered answering the survey, we do not know how many of said scientists are being paid for (grants) by people, organizations who have a vested interest in the AGW outcome.
  I am all for lowering or dependence of foreign oil if it doesn't harm our economy in the process. Oil pipe line, tapping shale oil reserves, opening up Alaska. There are ways of lowering or dependence of foreign oil that DOES NOT involve draconian measures that cost people jobs while giving a centralized authority more power to decide what we are worthy of having.
  Yes, the U.S. was FOR Bin Laden when he was killing Russians. We were AGAINST Bin Laden when he was killing American citizens. It's only the liberal mind who is FOR Bin Laden killing American citizens and  AGAINST Bin Laden killing the Russians. 
 Situations alway change. Our friends today become our enemies tomorrow. Powerful nations don't have friends, they have interests. This is hardly news.
  You said Bin Laden was killing "rich yuppies in NYC"?   Yes, the liberal mind does tend to bend towards class warfare and relativism. This is the same sort of thought process that can defend Jerimiah Wright by comparing him to other idiots while attempting to erase inconvenient facts like WRIGHT BEING OBAMAS PASTER FOR TWENTY YEARS!


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 3, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Obviously, 97% of scientists don't believe in AGW. I tend to let this cocktail party talking point slide because it's already been debunked more often than not. 97% of scientists WHO BOTHERED ANSWERING A SURVEY believe in AGW.



Actually, it appears to me that 97% of scientists who were chosen to be asked and WHO BOTHERED ANSWERING A SURVEY believe in AGW.  

Because as soon as the survey came out, you started hearing from those who were never included in the select sample.;


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Oh, I see...It's all a conspiracy.  95% of CLIMATE scientists surveyed think AGW is real. 

But they are just in it for the money.  Because Science is so lucrative.

[/quote]
  I am all for lowering or dependence of foreign oil if it doesn't harm our economy in the process. Oil pipe line, tapping shale oil reserves, opening up Alaska. There are ways of lowering or dependence of foreign oil that DOES NOT involve draconian measures that cost people jobs while giving a centralized authority more power to decide what we are worthy of having.[/quote]

in short, you are happier to hand money to our enemies than to let the damned government tell you what kind of car to drive. Got it.



> Yes, the U.S. was FOR Bin Laden when he was killing Russians. We were AGAINST Bin Laden when he was killing American citizens. It's only the liberal mind who is FOR Bin Laden killing American citizens and  AGAINST Bin Laden killing the Russians.
> Situations alway change. Our friends today become our enemies tomorrow. Powerful nations don't have friends, they have interests. This is hardly news.
> You said Bin Laden was killing "rich yuppies in NYC"?   Yes, the liberal mind does tend to bend towards class warfare and relativism. This is the same sort of thought process that can defend Jerimiah Wright by comparing him to other idiots while attempting to erase inconvenient facts like WRIGHT BEING OBAMAS PASTER FOR TWENTY YEARS!



I think what your tiny mind misses is that it was bad when Bin Laden was killing either. 

But we helped him do it.  Shame on us.  This was the point Wright was trying to get across. and frankly, it made a lot more sense than Robertson blaming it on the gheys...

It really wasn't in our interest for the Soviets to lose in Afghanistan, as subsequent events have proven. The world is really not a better place without the USSR.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


  I am all for lowering or dependence of foreign oil if it doesn't harm our economy in the process. Oil pipe line, tapping shale oil reserves, opening up Alaska. There are ways of lowering or dependence of foreign oil that DOES NOT involve draconian measures that cost people jobs while giving a centralized authority more power to decide what we are worthy of having.[/quote]

in short, you are happier to hand money to our enemies than to let the damned government tell you what kind of car to drive. Got it.



> Yes, the U.S. was FOR Bin Laden when he was killing Russians. We were AGAINST Bin Laden when he was killing American citizens. It's only the liberal mind who is FOR Bin Laden killing American citizens and  AGAINST Bin Laden killing the Russians.
> Situations alway change. Our friends today become our enemies tomorrow. Powerful nations don't have friends, they have interests. This is hardly news.
> You said Bin Laden was killing "rich yuppies in NYC"?   Yes, the liberal mind does tend to bend towards class warfare and relativism. This is the same sort of thought process that can defend Jerimiah Wright by comparing him to other idiots while attempting to erase inconvenient facts like WRIGHT BEING OBAMAS PASTER FOR TWENTY YEARS!



I think what your tiny mind misses is that it was bad when Bin Laden was killing either. 

But we helped him do it.  Shame on us.  This was the point Wright was trying to get across. and frankly, it made a lot more sense than Robertson blaming it on the gheys...

It really wasn't in our interest for the Soviets to lose in Afghanistan, as subsequent events have proven. The world is really not a better place without the USSR.[/QUOTE]



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The conspiracy theory about AGW comes from the left. Misquoting studies, fake studies and politicizing science is the domain of the liberal agenda.
  I'm of course not happy with giving money to our enemies for oil which is why I believe in shale, utilizing Alaska and the Keystone pipeline. I'm unaware of our government telling us what kind of car we should drive. 
  Believing that Bin Laden killing Russians is the same thing as Bin Laden killing Americans is a political relativism I'm not about to participate in. It's just a little too out there in the loony leftist orbit. 
  I noticed that your political relativism is also able to be used to compare Jeremiah Wright with Phil Robertson. Yet, I shall repeat myself for a third time. JEREMIAH WRIGHT WAS OBAMA'S PASTOR FOR TWENTY YEARS. 
  In summation, political and moral relativism as a means to propagate an anti-American prejudice is an old game that has only accomplished one thing. Social,ethnic and racial divisiveness.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 3, 2014)

Given that libs have no trouble at all with racism (anti-White) and hate-speech at PMSNBC it seems a little odd that they're troubled with racism at FOX....should there be any.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Given that libs have no trouble at all with racism (anti-White) and hate-speech at PMSNBC it seems a little odd that they're troubled with racism at FOX....should there be any.


Liberals have zero credibility on the issue of racism.  They are the most racist people in the world.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> The conspiracy theory about AGW comes from the left. Misquoting studies, fake studies and politicizing science is the domain of the liberal agenda.



yeah, yeah, yeah, you heard it on talk radio. Whatever. 



JohnL.Burke said:


> I'm of course not happy with giving money to our enemies for oil which is why I believe in shale, utilizing Alaska and the Keystone pipeline. I'm unaware of our government telling us what kind of car we should drive.



Yup, let's let big oil despoil more of the country and contaminate the water supply. That's the ticket. 




JohnL.Burke said:


> Believing that Bin Laden killing Russians is the same thing as Bin Laden killing Americans is a political relativism I'm not about to participate in. It's just a little too out there in the loony leftist orbit.



How is it any different?  They killed Russians because Russia invaded Afghanistan.  They killed Americans because America supports Israels, the Saudi Royals and sanctions on Iraq that killed half a milion Iraqi children.  They didn't kill them because they hated "Communism" or "Freedom" or whatever abstract bullshit  you want to throw out there.  We and the Russians stuck our dicks in a hornet's nest and we got stung.  Deal with it. 




JohnL.Burke said:


> I noticed that your political relativism is also able to be used to compare Jeremiah Wright with Phil Robertson. Yet, I shall repeat myself for a third time. JEREMIAH WRIGHT WAS OBAMA'S PASTOR FOR TWENTY YEARS.



Go back and read what I said. I compared Wright to PAT Robertson.  on the day after 9/11, Pat Robertson and Jerry Falwell announced that God let 9/11 happen because the gays and the feminists had "removed God's Grace".  Wright said it happened because colonialism had come back to bite us.  Frankly, if anything, what Robertson said was much m  ore Crazy. 




JohnL.Burke said:


> In summation, political and moral relativism as a means to propagate an anti-American prejudice is an old game that has only accomplished one thing. Social,ethnic and racial divisiveness.



Or applying a bit of common sense, no chest thumping and just getting a sensible analysis on our problems.  

I mean, I guess you can wave your little flag and chant "USA, USA, USA" while some poor kid goes off to fight the wars for oil companies and Israel, I would much prefer to take pragmatic approaches to problems.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 4, 2014)

Your approaches to problems are hardly pragmatic and I'm just bored with the usual far left conspiracy theories about evil oil companies and the wars they are behind. Again, I'm not going to debate conspiracy theories.
  You also forgo all self proclaimed pragmatism when you call the victims of 9/11 "rich yuppies".
  Your definition of freedom being "abstract bullshit" is just another example of relativism which is of course the exact opposite of "pragmatism".
   It's of course fine if you recite every left wing extremist talking point hanging in the ether. I don't care about the conspiracy theories you traffic in. It doesn't matter where your anti-American dogma comes from. What I find most offensive is that you have no respect for the english language. Please look up pragmatism and see if you can distinguish between "pragma" and the rote recital of relativistic  gibberish.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I am all for lowering or dependence of foreign oil if it doesn't harm our economy in the process. Oil pipe line, tapping shale oil reserves, opening up Alaska. There are ways of lowering or dependence of foreign oil that DOES NOT involve draconian measures that cost people jobs while giving a centralized authority more power to decide what we are worthy of having.
> 
> in short, you are happier to hand money to our enemies than to let the damned government tell you what kind of car to drive. Got it.
> 
> ...



Ahh... oil doesn't work that way dood.

Number one, "we" don't drill for oil in Alaska, the OCS, or anywhere else; Big Oil does that, and Big Oil's loyalty is to the bottom line, not to the flag of the US or Holland or the UK or wherever they're based.  And to that end they will drill, process and sell wherever it makes the most money.  They will also not-drill if it's not deemed profitable at the time, and part of profitability means not putting out too much supply so that the price goes down.  There is no relationship between oil drilled here and oil consumed here.  None.  So unless you want to nationalize the oil companies and buck the whole system of the world oil market, whether the gas in your car comes from Alaska or Nigeria is just the luck of the draw and you can't force oil to be drilled where it doesn't serve the bottom line.

Number two, that pipeline thingy ... all it does is facilitate Canadian crude getting down to Houston for refining.  Why Houston?  Because it's a port from which refined products can be shipped, to India, China, wherever the market says the profit is.  All the pipeline does is help to hand it off and make that profit easier to attain.  Good for them, but let's not pretend that pipeline's feeding the Texaco station in Dubuque.  It isn't.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I noticed that your political relativism is also able to be used to compare Jeremiah Wright with Phil Robertson. Yet, I shall repeat myself for a third time. JEREMIAH WRIGHT WAS OBAMA'S PASTOR FOR TWENTY YEARS.
> In summation, political and moral relativism as a means to propagate an anti-American prejudice is an old game that has only accomplished one thing. Social,ethnic and racial divisiveness.



After six years of this crowing I still don't get the point.  Jeremiah Wright was Obama's pastor............... and?

Who was George W. Bush's pastor?  The Dick Cheney's?   Mitt Romney's?  John McCain's?

WHO CARES?  The pastors were not and are not running for office.

Who were their dentists?  Their telephone repair people?  Their mail carriers?
Conspiring minds need to know.  Scandal beckons.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that your political relativism is also able to be used to compare Jeremiah Wright with Phil Robertson. Yet, I shall repeat myself for a third time. JEREMIAH WRIGHT WAS OBAMA'S PASTOR FOR TWENTY YEARS.
> ...




If you spend 20 years in a hatemonger's congregation and if you cite him as a mentor, he is in a different category from your dentist.  And then if you claim that after sitting in the congregation for 20 years, you never heard the hate -- then that's a story.

Early shades of the "is he dishonest or is he oblivious?" debate America is finally having 6 years too late.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Sorry, that's just guilt by association and a naked fallacy.  It assumes not only is the outlook of A the same as the outlook of B by virtue of their sitting in the same place, but further assumes that B is incapable of independent thought and that everything A says is accepted without comment.  It further assumes that if B accept's the view of A for one thing, then he must accept the view for all things.  Doesn't work on any level.

My periodontist has some wacko political comments too.  He likes to tell them to his assistant while he's got tools in my mouth.  I have yet to adopt a single one of them in the slightest.  But he does know what he's doing in his actual area of expertise.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Do you praise your periodontist as a mentor?

Do you claim a lack of awareness about what your periodontist says to you in his professional capacity?

If so, then after you're caught in a web of incongruities will you throw your periodontist under the bus after saying you could no more do that than you could disown your community?



Wright was very much a part of the thin list of accomplishments Obama had to recommend him for office.   Think "Audacity".  

Your comparison to professionals in non-ideology-based fields is a stretch.  

I hope you realize that and are just playing with me.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



I used to think Obama was lying when he said he never heard the things Wright said during his sermons, now I think he was telling the absolute truth. He is so egotistical and narcissistic that he, literally, doesn't hear anything that doesn't directly make him look good.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



It is in no way a stretch.  Me, my periodontist, Jeremiah Wright and O'bama are *four *different people --- not two.  I am in no way responsible for, nor do I agree with, my doctor's political rants.  But I still go to him and even give him money.  Hey, I always admired Pete Rose as a baseball player and would emulate his spirit.  Does that mean I have any interest in gambling?

>> Guilt by association can sometimes also be a type of ad hominem fallacy, if the argument attacks a person because of the similarity between the views of someone making an argument and other proponents of the argument.
This form of the argument is as follows:

Source S makes claim C.

Group G, which is currently viewed negatively by the recipient, also makes claim C.

Therefore, source S is viewed by the recipient of the claim as associated to the group G and inherits how negatively viewed it is.

An example of this fallacy would be "My opponent for office just received an endorsement from the Puppy Haters Association. Is that the sort of person you would want to vote for?" << (Wiki)

By this fallacious logic:
David Duke is a Klan member;
David Duke is a Republican;
Therefore all Republicans are Klan members.

Fred Phelps is a Baptist.
Fred Phelps is intolerant.
Therefore, Baptists are intolerant.

Doesn't work. Never has.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I hate to point out the obvious, but you are the one with the faulty logic here. We are not discussing who he worked with during his (alleged) job as a community organizer, or even when he was a law professor. We aren't even talking about his friends, whoever they might be. Obama  described Wright as his mentor, that means he chose to associate himself with Wright's views, even if he didn't know what they were. The fact that Wright's views were so offensive that Oprah decided to leave his church, but Obama still called him a mentor, is indicative of a consistent problem Obama has exhibited since his election, his personal aversion to hearing bad things. If he was more willing to accept that things are not the way he envisions them he wouldn't always be telling us about how he didn't know things.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



I don't know anything about this "mentor " thing and I see no link thereto, but it doesn't matter; I trust my periodontist for what he does with my oral health, not his political rants; I trust Pete Rose for the way he plays baseball, not his gambling; and anyone can trust their mentor for the way they personally inspire, not some single gotcha quote taken out of context and regurgitated on YouTube.

Sorry that's just cheap thought.  Not buying it.  Cheap stuff falls apart.  And no, having a mentor in no way means one "agrees with that mentor's views".  That's not what mentors do.

Hard to believe after all we know about logic that someone comes on here and tries to defend a classic fallacy as if suddenly this time it works.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



 One must understand the left's rationalizations that hinge on the principles of relativism. It is the theory of relativism that allows some people to compare spiritual leaders to dentists.  In the world of relativism a garbage man is the same thing as a surgeon. A freedom fighter is the same thing as a terrorist. The U.S. is the same as Russia. Pragmatism is the same as religious doctrine. Relativism is the rationalization of the irrational. It is a way to pretend to rise above politics by being overtly political. It is relativism that allows people to claim that the U.S. goes to war in the middle east for oil when the U.S. does not gain any extra oil. Relativism is not based on evidence or fact, it is based on an emotional need.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I see the problem here, you expect me to believe that you are completely unbiased and perfect.

I would call you a liar, but that would be an insult to liars.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



And I have no evidence that Jeremiah Wright is a "hatemonger" anyway, so the premise doesn't even hold water.

And no, I'm not about to take a ten-second YouTube clip taken completely out of whatever its context was to draw that conclusion, especially when it was extracted by a political demagogue.  As I said ----- cheap thought.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Your examples are not applicable at all.

Jeremiah Wright was an Obama mentor, with an influence which supposedly spanned 20 years of Obama's life.  Come up with an example which includes mentorship  by David Duke or Fred Phelps.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I expect you to believe nothing about me.  I said nothing about me except to offer personal examples.  What I expect is for you to recognize standard accepted logical fallacies for what they are and drop the double standard bullshit.  Not to mention the ad hominem you invariably go to when you've lost the point.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





So now we get to the meat of the matter.  Because of the lack of meaningful debate in 2007 and 2008 about who Obama is and what we could expect from him in the future, you are unaware of things such as what Jeremiah Wright stood for and how he supposedly influenced Obama.  

Thanks for finally admitting that you are uninformed on this matter.

The important points in this discussion have now been covered.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I am all for lowering or dependence of foreign oil if it doesn't harm our economy in the process. Oil pipe line, tapping shale oil reserves, opening up Alaska. There are ways of lowering or dependence of foreign oil that DOES NOT involve draconian measures that cost people jobs while giving a centralized authority more power to decide what we are worthy of having.
> ...



  Some of the oil would go overseas. Some of the oil wouldn't. The oil we send overseas would help the trade imbalance by bringing in billions of dollars. In an emergency of course we wouldn't be sending oil overseas. In other words, having more oil is better than having less oil.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


There went any credibility you may have had.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



"Mentor" is irrelevant.  Being called a "mentor" doesn't just ditch the laws of logic.  I have mentors whose views I disagree with on some topic; I'm sure you do too.

I don't know why this wasn't laughed out of the public discourse six years ago.  This has no more validity than George Bush robo-calling voters in South Carolina to tell them John McCain has "an illegitimate black baby" (Bangladeshi adoptee really, but "black" sells fear in SC).

It's political demagoguery puppetry bullshit.  Dump it already.  It didn't sell six years ago, it's not selling now, and it won't sell tomorrow even when the names change.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



I'm afraid we would, because "*we*" don't send oil anywhere.  The oil companies do that.  Again, do you want to nationalize oil companies?  We have no more or less oil because we allow an oil company a cheaper way to do its business.  They're simply not related.  To pretend they are is to subscribe to the same cheap thought factory that uses guilt by association on a ten-second YouTube clip of Jeremiah Wright.  It just ain't that simple.

But I must say it's beyond surreal to be talking how oil works in a Media thread about the racism on Fox News.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Jeremiah Wright was not on the ballot.  Why should I pretend that he was?  And if he was, I would have taken the time to find out more about who he is.  Since he wasn't  --- I didn't.

Sorry this whole pretense is as abjectly silly as if someone said "don't vote for Romney because as a Mormon he wears magic underwear".


----------



## Mertex (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...




But, isn't it dishonest to then say that Obama is "Muslim" if he spent 20 years in a Christian church?  Just sayin.........


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





It didn't "sell" 6 years ago because the media abdicated its responsibility.

And now they are "shocked" by their discovery of his dishonesty and/or obliviousness.

There was no reason for surprise. 

There was only betrayal of the reason they have Constitutional protection.  




Jeremiah Wright was a pivotal person in the molding of the person who leads our nation now.  He had deep and longterm influence on Obama, per Obama's own words.  He mattered.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


A "Christian church" that honored Louis Farrakhan?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



 Ok, let's take away the word "we" and replace it with "U.S. oil companies".
 Now let's talk about how an economy works.
 1. More oil means cheaper oil
 2. More jobs (refineries, tankers, construction, office work, etc)
 3. More tax money
 Exactly what is the downside of having a domestic oil supply sufficient to our needs? 
 Being immune to OPEC is a good thing. 

 LOL! Talking about oil on a media thread is one of the reasons I enjoy USMB. You never know what topic is going to pop up next.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 4, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Christians are to love "everyone" - doesn't yours teach that?  Oops, I guess not....considering how much some hate Obama.....


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Sorry, that's just fantasy with a side of sour grapes.  And I still don't see a link.

If media "abdicated its responsibility" six years ago, how the hell did we all know about it at the time?  

I submit that the entity that abdicated its responsibility that year was the Republican party.  In the environment over which its incumbent presided and given the clown ticket the party put up as an alternative, Freaking Kim Kardashian could have won the election.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No, it's when Obama makes decisions and/or says things that could lead one back to his beginnings in thought of, then his beginnings become very suspect as to what may be driving Obama as a man or what has influenced Obama as a man in his speak and in his decision makings.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Oh yeah, that Christian church is just full of love, isn't it?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Some of our oil companies are based here, some not (see BP: *British* Petroleum; Royal *Dutch *Shell) but they all work the same way: they take their fungible commodity to the international market where the price is set by that international market.  That has virtually nothing to do with how much of it comes from here.

The EIA (during the Bush Administration, 2007) determined that if the ANWR and OCS areas were opened up immediately the net effect on the world market would be on the order of pocket change per barrel, and even then it would take 22 years.  And if that were even significant, OPEC just cuts production by a sliver to compensate and goes to lunch.

The influence of that cartel is not a desirable thing but it is the reality.  George Bush never made a more honest or needed statement than when he said "America is addicted to oil".  For indeed we are.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


He spent 20 years in that church I think because of his wife, and so it appears to me that he was being led around by his wife in those days, and that is why he went to that church I think. Now the side affect was that Jeremiah took an interest in the young Obama, and saw that Obama could maybe do great things in the future, so he quickly became a part of Obama's life as his mentor, and he done this for his own personal views to be pushed if Obama made it big one day, and so he attached himself to the success of Obama once he became successful in hopes of having a seat at the table with him.

However, Obama ended up having to throw him under the bus, just like he did with others he had aligned himself with over the years, because they were just to volatile a characters to hang onto after being cast into the spotlight as found within such a huge deal as being the President of the United Nations or I mean of the United States (I get confused still). LOL


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Christians are to love "everyone" - doesn't yours teach that?  Oops, I guess not....considering how much some hate Obama.....


Check out the love at Obamas church:

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdJB-qkfUHc]Jeremiah Wright - Obama's mentor - Hate speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Find one example of me calling Obama Muslim.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2014)

Rev. Wright's church teaches "Black liberation theology".  It's a made-up religion that encourages blacks to hate whites.  They're not Muslims and they're not Christians, they're just hateful black people.  They hate the U.S. because they see it as a "white country", and the reason they embrace Muslims is because they hate the same people.  The church isn't about love, it's about hate.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Tank said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Christians are to love "everyone" - doesn't yours teach that?  Oops, I guess not....considering how much some hate Obama.....
> ...



-- and once again, it starts in mid-sentence.  That's what I mean by lack of context and selective editing.

Please.  We're not stupid up in here.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Rev. Wright's church teaches "Black liberation theology".  It's a made-up religion that encourages blacks to hate whites.  They're not Muslims and they're not Christians, they're just hateful black people.  They hate the U.S. because they see it as a "white country", and the reason they embrace Muslims is because they hate the same people.  The church isn't about love, it's about hate.



Really.  And how often do you commute to this church from SoCal?


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

My personal religious belief about Obama's faith is that it is between him and God.

My pragmatic citizen's belief about Obama's faith is that he joined Wright's congregation because it was a practical thing to do in furtherance of his career as a community organizer.   I base this opinion on what Obama has said about how he views Christ and about why he joined Wright's church.   I have yet to see where he has said that he believes in the divinity or resurrection of Christ; he speaks of Christ as an historical figure and a teacher.  Whatever his faith, it appears to be fundamentally different from mine, but I do not use religion as a litmus test for governance.

What matters to me is that Obama is dishonest and divisive and sorely lacking in qualities needed for good governance.  These are things he has shown in the past five years and they are things the media should have exposed in 2007 and 2008.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> My personal religious belief about Obama's faith is that it is between him and God.
> 
> My pragmatic citizen's belief about Obama's faith is that he joined Wright's congregation because it was a practical thing to do in furtherance of his career as a community organizer.



Now that makes perfect sense.  A whole lot of people join a church not for what's in it but for outward appearances.  _*Especially *_politicians. 




Amelia said:


> I base this opinion on what Obama has said about how he views Christ and about why he joined Wright's church.   I have yet to see where he has said that he believes in the divinity or resurrection of Christ; he speaks of Christ as an historical figure and a teacher.



And by the same token you have no indication that O'bama believed in anything Wright said either.  Again, see the first point.  Either a person believes in everything that goes on in the building, or he does not.  Can't have it both ways.



Amelia said:


> Whatever his faith, it appears to be fundamentally different from mine, but I do not use religion as a litmus test for governance.



Well said, nor should any of us.  Therefore who his pastor is/was is of no more import that who Romney's pastor is/was, who Bush's pastor is/was, who who McCain's pastor is/was, etc etc ad infinitum.  Or if they even have one.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > My personal religious belief about Obama's faith is that it is between him and God.
> ...





Obama had little to recommend him for the presidency.  He is famous for two memoirs written before he had accomplished anything to justify a book.

The title of his second memoir came from a Jeremiah Wright sermon. 

Romney, Bush and McCain had long records in government, business, and of course in McCain's case heroic service to country through the military.  If they had written memoirs titled after a sermon of a radical preacher they had listened to weekly, that would have made their religion relevant.  And then if they had lied about or been oblivious to the things said as they sat in the congregation on a weekly basis for years, that would have been relevant.

Obama had jacksh*t to recommend him as leader of the free world.  His thin record and ideology should have been explored in depth and reported on in depth, instead of what actually happened, namely labeling as racist those who sounded early warnings about what a liar, divider and responsibility-dodger Obama is.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



I agree.  And he's a good speaker but that's not a basis for the Presidency.  It gave us Reagan and Clinton.  But, again, considering what the alternative was, let alone the state of the economy, what was the alternative? 

Exactly.



Amelia said:


> The title of his second memoir came from a Jeremiah Wright sermon.
> 
> Romney, Bush and McCain had long records in business and government.  If they had written memoirs titled after a sermon of a radical preacher they had listened to weekly, that would be relevant.  And then if they had lied about or been oblivious to the things said as they sat in the congregation on a weekly basis for years, that would have been relevant.



No, it wouldn't.  We don't hire book writers or pew-sitters; we hire presidents.  Demagogues who try to make issues out of putting a dog on the roof or being Mormon or getting a DWI in Maine or who one's pastor was are doing nothing but clouding the electorate with bullshit.  I'd rather hear about that candidate's lies about ANWR drilling or Jeep moving to China.  That's actually relevant.




Amelia said:


> Obama had jacksh*t to recommend him as leader of the free world.  His thin record should have been explored in depth and reported on in depth, instead of what actually happened, namely labeling as racist those who sounded early warnings about what a liar, divider and responsibility-dodger Obama is.



Actually he's mid-pack in terms of experience as regards Presidential candidates:

>> Suppose you had to choose between two Presidential candidates, one of whom had spent 20 years in Congress plus had considerable other relevant experience and the other of whom had about half a dozen years in the Illinois state legislature and 2 years in Congress. Which one do you think would make a better President? If you chose #1, congratulations, you picked James Buchanan over Abraham Lincoln. << (How Good Are Experienced Presidents?)

(Buchanan, see the table at that site, had more experience in government than anyone who's ever run for the office.  He's also usually ranked the worst ever.)

Mitt Romney, by contrast, would have been the most _inexperienced _ever, by far.  Four years in Boston as Governor.  That's it.  Now if experience is a qualification, why doesn't the same standard apply?  As for that business stuff, that's clearly not applicable; business and government work for completely different ends.  Business' objective is profit regardless of people; government's objective is the opposite.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

When a Democrat luminary such as Geraldine Ferraro is called racist for pointing out how unqualified Obama was for office, that shows how far off the rails America was in 2007 and 2008.  

I fully appreciate that the Bush record may have been a guarantee that a Democrat would win the White House in 2008.  However, there is no excuse for Obama to have been that Democrat.  

An appropriate vetting of him, and an appropriate scoffing of those who suggested that he was remotely qualified for the office of president, could have given the nation a better Democrat candidate. 

Instead we got even Ferraro being called racist for daring to speak truth about Obama.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo: "We don't hire book writers or pew-sitters; we hire presidents."

Apparently we do hire  book writers ... and let's not forget ...  speech givers.  

Hopefully we will never make that mistake again.

But in 2008 that's what we did.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> When a Democrat luminary such as Geraldine Ferraro is called racist for pointing out how unqualified Obama was for office, that shows how far off the rails America was in 2007 and 2008.
> 
> I fully appreciate that the Bush record may have been a guarantee that a Democrat would win the White House in 2008.  However, there is no excuse for Obama to have been that Democrat.
> 
> ...



Never heard that one either, and again I see no link, but I can agree that neither party broke much of a sweat to put up a quality candidate in 2008.  Then again, when is the last time that happened at all?  I'm not sure I've ever even seen it.  Given a walk, the DP put up what would effectively be a PR move.  That worked to further the aims of a party seeking power; not for the benefit of the country.  But then that's all any political party is good for anyway-- acquiring power.  Not wielding it.

So again it comes down to: "what were the alternatives".  We had damn little choice.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > When a Democrat luminary such as Geraldine Ferraro is called racist for pointing out how unqualified Obama was for office, that shows how far off the rails America was in 2007 and 2008.
> ...




You missed a lot.

If the media had done their job to cut through the PR bull instead of actively facilitating the PR bull, Obama could have been put on the sidelines where he belonged.  There was at least Hillary, and who knows who might have given her competition if Obama wasn't sucking all the PR air out of the room. 

The fault and the shame of the media in shilling for Obama instead of exposing his lies and his inability to play well with others cannot be underestimated.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Your personal examples consist entirely of you never being wrong, never judging anyone by their friends, and claiming that you listen to the guy that cleans your teeth. To point out the obvious, but if you really listened to him you wouldn't need to get your teeth cleaned in the first place. 

I don't know where that leaves you, but I already stated my position, I am not  going to insult liars.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo: "We don't hire book writers or pew-sitters; we hire presidents."
> 
> Apparently we do hire  book writers ... and let's not forget ...  speech givers.
> 
> ...



We've made that mistake a lot more than just '08.  It's true we don't hire executives; we hire speakers with good hair who have the right wife-and-kids-and-goes-to-church story.  Which is a facile, superficial and doomed-to-failure way to operate.

Take Bull Clinton.  Please.  When Democrats came out of the woodwork for a chance to run against H.W., I got very interested and came up with my own ranking of preference.  Clinton was dead last on that list.  But he had the hair, and he had the energy, and he had the ability to speak and connect personally.  On election night he achieved the only thing I ever expected him to accomplish and the only thing he's good at: he won the election.  At that point the only benefit we got was not having H.W. in office any more, but that's hardly a vision thing.

Or if you prefer, back in 1980 we hired an actor who could read a teleprompter and make it look natural.  Again, not a basis on which to select a chief executive.  That's what party politics expressed as advertising a product brings us: an image.  Not an executive or a statesman or even a capable person.  In effect we elect a news anchor.

Hell, when was the last time we even saw a Presidential candidate who was even _*bald*_?  1956.  _Images _are what we elect.  Images formed, manipulated and scripted by image-makers... and opposed by image-destroyers using the same tactics in reverse.  It's callous, meaningless and phony.  And it's been that way as long as most of us have been alive.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Would it also be dishonest to call him African-American if he wasn't born in Africa?


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo: "We don't hire book writers or pew-sitters; we hire presidents."
> ...





*sigh*

Writing the two-term governor of California off as merely an actor


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Then maybe you should just shut the fuck up until you learn to read: I said the opposite of what you have here.  And btw a periodontist is a surgeon; he doesn't "clean teeth".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Are you kidding??

*Media *is the whole reason we're in this pickle.  I just invoked 1956; let's fast forward to the next election and the Kennedy-Nixon debate.  People who listened to that debate on radio, without a picture, thought Nixon prevailed.  There's no image on the radio.  Nixon in turn, when he came back in '68 having learned the lesson, hired people from advertising.

Media _loves _PR.  Media loves controversy and anything that has drama in it, because it sells papers.  So in 1992 media is really not interested in Paul Tsongas' deadpan ideas; it's only vaguely interested in Jerry Brown as a maverick; but it's _*very *_interested in Bill Clinton and the possibility of a sex scandal.  Which again, has nothing to do with Presidenting but everything to do with selling media.  Consequently we're stuck with Bill Clinton as the candidate, like it or not.

Media loved Ronald Reagan too.  He knew how to frame a statement in an emotional, folksy way that made him come off as a kindly uncle.  Much the same as Clinton minus the age. _ Images_.  To this day the media image of hostages being freed from Iran as Reagan takes office has fed the mythology that the Reagan Administration actually freed them.  In truth it was Carter's Warren Christopher, but the Reagan image is just so Hollywood; that's what sells.

John McCain and Bob Dole and Al Gore and John Kerry and Walter Mondale and H.W. in '92 --- just didn't sell well enough.  None of them had the emotional connection their competition had.  Think about it.  By contrast the emotional connection of H.W.'s competition in '88 was even worse.  Guess what happened.

Emotional heartstrings. That's what sells.  Scandals and conspiracy rumblings and suggestions of evil, that's the tactic of the competition.  We don't have politics any more; we have advertising.  And we don't have candidates; we have PR products.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



I didn't say "merely" -- but the point is what got him elected to both offices: the image.  Let's admit it: without that ability to connect, Reagan never gets elected dogcatcher.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Like I said, if you listened to the guy who cleaned your teeth, you wouldn't have to pretend you didn't say what you said.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2014)

Hopefully Obama is the closest we will ever come to a purely manufactured candidate.

Hopefully he is the pinnacle of our pursuit of style over substance and we will proceed in the opposite direction after this having learned from our past mistakes.

And that's all I have to say about that here.  This is off topic for this thread and I'm done with the subject matter of this thread.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Hopefully Obama is the closest we will ever come to a purely manufactured candidate.
> 
> Hopefully he is the pinnacle of our pursuit of style over substance and we will proceed in the opposite direction after this having learned from our past mistakes.
> 
> And that's all I have to say about that here.  This is off topic for this thread and I'm done with the subject matter of this thread.



Well it is the Media forum so it's at least more on track than how the oil industry works 



> Hopefully he is the pinnacle of our pursuit of style over substance and we will proceed in the opposite direction after this having learned from our past mistakes.


--  from your lips to the election gods' ears but as long as we remain addicted to mass televisual media as a basis for both making commodity purchases and electing candidates, and failing to distinguish the difference, I'm afraid we're doomed to more and more of the same old thing.  

A lot of people don't take me seriously when I lambaste the influence of television but this is where it leads.  Television is a mass propaganda tool, unsuited for information flow but perfectly suited to sell products based on cheap emotional hooks.  That insidious aspect doesn't stop at selling soap and cars; it's been the main tool in getting politicians into power for over half a century.  I can't think of an election in my adult life that wasn't won on the basis of selling an image better than the other side sold its image.

It's a sad commentary on our culture but let's admit, it's true.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You would think he would be used to getting caught in his own lies 

tapatalk post


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



 I repeat, if we have a domestic supply suitable for our needs we can isolate ourselves from the decisions made by OPEC.
 Yes, we are addicted to oil. We are also addicted to food and air. We are addicted to not freezing to death in the winter. There are a lot of reasons we are "addicted" to oil.
  The problem is not our "addiction" to oil. It's our addiction to a form of government consisting of a small group of elites who feel morally entitled to make decisions for us in every aspect of our lives.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Your approaches to problems are hardly pragmatic and I'm just bored with the usual far left conspiracy theories about evil oil companies and the wars they are behind. Again, I'm not going to debate conspiracy theories.
> You also forgo all self proclaimed pragmatism when you call the victims of 9/11 "rich yuppies".
> Your definition of freedom being "abstract bullshit" is just another example of relativism which is of course the exact opposite of "pragmatism".
> It's of course fine if you recite every left wing extremist talking point hanging in the ether. I don't care about the conspiracy theories you traffic in. It doesn't matter where your anti-American dogma comes from. What I find most offensive is that you have no respect for the english language. Please look up pragmatism and see if you can distinguish between "pragma" and the rote recital of relativistic  gibberish.



Guy, I wouldn't get invited to work in a Downtown NYC High Rise.  Those guys were wealthy and responsible for the economic system that really doesn't benefit most of us.  That's why they were targetted.  Do I feel bad.  Well, yeah, I don't really want to see anyone die unnecessarily.  Do I think that the Rich Yuppie in New York was less innocent than the Kid from Kiev who got drafted into the Red Army and sent to Kabul?  Not really.  

One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter. It really depends on who they are killing. 

Pragmatically, we are at war in the Middle East because of our greed for oil and because the Zionists own Congress.  Not because what's being fought for there has shit to do with Joe working in his office in Chicago.  

So when a politician blurts out some horseshit like, "Al Qaeda Hates our Freedom", I just have to laugh at the stupidity of it.  

No, they hate that we aer in there part of the world stirring up shit.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey pogo are you negging to everyone who points out you lie is funny lol pussy

tapatalk post


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Your approaches to problems are hardly pragmatic and I'm just bored with the usual far left conspiracy theories about evil oil companies and the wars they are behind. Again, I'm not going to debate conspiracy theories.
> ...



 Do you have any conspiracy theories that don't consist of blaming "oil" and "Jews"?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



And I repeat, no we cannot.  "We" have no domestic supply flow; we _lease _that potential supply to oil companies, which are by definition for-profit multinational corporations whose loyalty is to their stockholders -- not their country, whichever country that might be.  OPEC doesn't control the whole market but it controls enough of it to influence it when it wants to.

This baby is out of our hands, John.  We simply don't have the option of declaring that the product drilled here stays here.  Unless, again, you want to nationalize the oil companies and have the gummint do the drilling.  That's the free market at work.  It's capitalism. Got nothing to do with a government consisting of a small group of elites.  It _does _have to do with a corporate cabal of elites and a cartel.

And no, being addicted to oil isn't the same as food and air.  Those are actual necessities.  Nor is there a cartel controlling them, so I'm afraid that analogy doesn't work.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 4, 2014)

Ah, the lefty wants to nationalize. Of course.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't accept the idea that we can't mobilize oil companies in a crises the way we mobilized manufacturing  companies in World War Two. I want the oil to be in this country. I want the refineries in this country and the distribution system in this country. To suggest that we can't direct the domestic oil industry to sell american oil at market prices is nonsense. The point being, if OPEC creates a crises to prohibitive levels by artificially limiting the oil supply then there already will be no free market in oil. 

 Also, food is a necessity. How do you think we get food? What do you think those tractors run on? Pixie dust? Of course my analogy works! People are addicted to oil so they can eat and not freeze to death.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It is what America is pumping out in representation of itself these days, and so the only way to help somehow, is to allow America to raise up a prime candidate once again, and to look for such a person to rise up some how, and then out of these ashes in which we have created so much of these days all around us. 

However, that won't happen anymore or ever again maybe, because America is so confused now that what we get now is what we get, and it is all caused by our confusion in life.  Now in our confusion about what this nation truly is anymore, we do get what we get as far as a candidate goes, and so I guess that's that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



He has one that involves Mormons and the KKK, but he only trots that out when he is sober.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I don't accept the idea that we can't mobilize oil companies in a crises the way we mobilized manufacturing  companies in World War Two. I want the oil to be in this country. I want the refineries in this country and the distribution system in this country. To suggest that we can't direct the domestic oil industry to sell american oil at market prices is nonsense. The point being, if OPEC creates a crises to prohibitive levels by artificially limiting the oil supply then there already will be no free market in oil.
> 
> Also, food is a necessity. How do you think we get food? What do you think those tractors run on? Pixie dust? Of course my analogy works! People are addicted to oil so they can eat and not freeze to death.


Exactly.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I don't accept the idea that we can't mobilize oil companies in a crises the way we mobilized manufacturing  companies in World War Two. I want the oil to be in this country. I want the refineries in this country and the distribution system in this country. To suggest that we can't direct the domestic oil industry to sell american oil at market prices is nonsense. The point being, if OPEC creates a crises to prohibitive levels by artificially limiting the oil supply then there already will be no free market in oil.
> 
> Also, food is a necessity. How do you think we get food? What do you think those tractors run on? Pixie dust? Of course my analogy works! People are addicted to oil so they can eat and not freeze to death.



To the second point, you can live without oil but you can't live without food. And you can heat without it too.  

But to the first point, no, the oil business simply doesn't work that way.  A politician running for office may like to run around squeaking "drill here drill now" but it's just a knee-jerk catchphrase.  If you want to "mobilize" oil companies you'll have to nationalize them.  We may want all that in this country but the oil business simply doesn't work the same way growing an apple tree and taking your apples to the farmer's market works.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> [
> 
> Do you have any conspiracy theories that don't consist of blaming "oil" and "Jews"?



Conspriacy theory works on the assumption that they are doing something behind the scenes.  

George H. Bush said the 1991 Gulf war was about oil. He was actually pretty fucking open about it.  

The question is, why do the rest of us keep putting up with it.  

Well, part of it is who owns Hollywood, and man, you question anything Israel does, they bring out the whole weepy towell about the Holocaust.  

The other part is, we like driving our big cars, and we are perfectly willing to sacrifice some poor kids to keep the oil flowing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I don't accept the idea that we can't mobilize oil companies in a crises the way we mobilized manufacturing  companies in World War Two. I want the oil to be in this country. I want the refineries in this country and the distribution system in this country. To suggest that we can't direct the domestic oil industry to sell american oil at market prices is nonsense. The point being, if OPEC creates a crises to prohibitive levels by artificially limiting the oil supply then there already will be no free market in oil.
> 
> Also, food is a necessity. How do you think we get food? What do you think those tractors run on? Pixie dust? Of course my analogy works! People are addicted to oil so they can eat and not freeze to death.



Your arguments keep getting stupidier, don't they?  

We don't have a oil problem because of food production (which, by the way, only happens because the government HEAVILY subsidizes it) 

We have an oil problem because Americans insist on driving cars that a huge gas guzzlers.  And don't you dare let the government mandate change. 

Since you brought up heating, here's another thing.  The government tried to mandate a standard that all new furnaces be 95% efficient.  Do you know who fought against that?  The companies that install furnaces.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I don't accept the idea that we can't mobilize oil companies in a crises the way we mobilized manufacturing  companies in World War Two. I want the oil to be in this country. I want the refineries in this country and the distribution system in this country. To suggest that we can't direct the domestic oil industry to sell american oil at market prices is nonsense. The point being, if OPEC creates a crises to prohibitive levels by artificially limiting the oil supply then there already will be no free market in oil.
> ...



Don't everyone just love the way that the government just tries to mandate something for their special interest groups, and then cast it upon the citizens without an idea of what they are doing these days ?  Problem is, is that they don't help anyone understand how their going to somehow pay for it next or even learn how to cope with the loss of it next. 

The furnace people probably have a great model that sales at a cheap price among their many models, and this is one that is being sold to all the poor people that the government has created in this nation now, and it is probably the most less efficient model it can sell for the price, so when it see's the government about to mandate something that is unreasonable for all involved who are poor, and are not affording of this 95% efficiency model, well then of course they come in and try to convince the government of their folly before it is to late for them to turn back afterwards. 

The government mandate if not understood by the government totally, would inflict huge suffering on those who can't afford to just turn off a switch that the government decides to then tell them just to turn off (Obama care comes to mind in this sort of line of thinking also). The government will always have to have discussions with industry experts in order to keep the right balance in these things before it acts out, and it may be convinced to do something different after talking with the experts also. 

After that, it is for the government to tell the special interest groups of their findings, and then to tell them to try again some other day, because what they wanted wasn't logical or within reason at this time to go forward with. 

Try again Joe.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 5, 2014)

What has all this have to do with a racist liberal on MSNBC making fun of a black baby because it is a Romney? 

tapatalk post


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I don't accept the idea that we can't mobilize oil companies in a crises the way we mobilized manufacturing  companies in World War Two. I want the oil to be in this country. I want the refineries in this country and the distribution system in this country. To suggest that we can't direct the domestic oil industry to sell american oil at market prices is nonsense. The point being, if OPEC creates a crises to prohibitive levels by artificially limiting the oil supply then there already will be no free market in oil.
> ...



  We have an oil problem because most of our oil is trapped underground where our liberal overlords wish it to be. The left's fear of scientific progress (such as fracking) is well noted.
The left's insistence that only government bureaucracy can solve any problem under the sun is also well noted. I'm also going to note that you believe the jews are behind fracking. Am I right?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jan 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



 Oh brother, you really are twisting history to fit a narrative aren't you? The Gulf war was because Hussein had invaded a neighboring country to steal it's oil resources which would have made him independent and virtually  invulnerable to sanctions. We did not get access to the kuwait oil. The kuwaiti government is in charge of their own oil. We also didn't take any oil by going into Iraq. The left blames every war on either the Zionists or oil. I wish you guys would find just one scapegoat and stick with it.
 I am reminded of the left who claimed that the U.S. went into Vietnam because we wanted their oil. The fact that Vietnam had no oil was irrelevant to the argument.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> [
> Don't everyone just love the way that the government just tries to mandate something for their special interest groups, and then cast it upon the citizens without an idea of what they are doing these days ?  Problem is, is that they don't help anyone understand how their going to somehow pay for it next or even learn how to cope with the loss of it next.
> 
> The furnace people probably have a great model that sales at a cheap price among their many models, and this is one that is being sold to all the poor people that the government has created in this nation now, and it is probably the most less efficient model it can sell for the price, so when it see's the government about to mandate something that is unreasonable for all involved who are poor, and are not affording of this 95% efficiency model, well then of course they come in and try to convince the government of their folly before it is to late for them to turn back afterwards.
> ...



Actually, Captain Dumbfuck, most people would be better off with a HE furnace. 

They save about $900 a year in utility bills.  

Now, it's true, when most people are stupid and short sighted, you have a hard time with the government making changes.  

Now here's the gag.  The real problem isn't the big companies that do this.  THey were all on board with HE.  The problem came in when all the small operators made a stink because they had large inventories of 85% units they couldn't sell.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



You cant expect Joe to know these things man....His handlers haven't told him the truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



First, no one had sanctions on Iraq before he invaded Kuwait.  

And it really shouldn't have made any difference if Saddam or the Emir of Kuwait controlled that oil to ANYONE but the Oil Companies. (See, you are kind of proving my point.) 

Here was the thing.  Saddam actually had a valid complain with Kuwait.  They shared the Rumelia Oil feilds and the Kuwaitis were pumping the shit out of that to build palaces.  

And when Saddam complained to Ambassador April Glaspee, our woman in Iraq, Glaspee said that we had no obligation to Kuwait and they had to work it out.  

The minute he invaded though, the Oil companies and Zionists started screaming the world was ending, though.


----------

